# Covid Lockdowns Worked So Well More Are On The Way. #218



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Tired of the Covid lockdowns? Guess what's coming next...Climate Change Lockdowns! Yep. And drug epidemics are now a white/black thing according to one Democrat. Plus Cow farts!

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-11-30T22_19_34-08_00


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Nah. Not a lockdown a blackout. Internet blackouts first, utilities next. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Nah. Not a lockdown a blackout. Internet blackouts first, utilities next.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, Schwab has warned us.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Nah. Not a lockdown a blackout. Internet blackouts first, utilities next.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Commo. Kill commo.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

They can't perpetuate a never ending China bug. They will need another means of control.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Very good article that explains the theft and provides the links to where you can read more in depth:

https://www.lewrockwell.com/2020/12...IUReT8L-cWZSMYGctBeiSc9-pSkz-XRLwDiSWiBn-3KgU

I believe Paul is correct. If the election is stolen, we're done. Next step, the "Great Reset."


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Anyone remember Jeb Bush saying he would do anything to make his 'bro prez ? Anyone remember the raiding of the US Treasury by Bush Inc?


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Sasquatch said:


> Tired of the Covid lockdowns? Guess what's coming next...Climate Change Lockdowns! Yep. And drug epidemics are now a white/black thing according to one Democrat. Plus Cow farts!
> 
> https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-11-30T22_19_34-08_00


A Cow Fart = A Democrat Talking

If the Demon Party was truly interested in reducing carbon emissions they'd shut their worthless traps.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Welcome to the new and "improved" Peoples Republic of America......


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

fangfarrier said:


> Nah. Not a lockdown a blackout. Internet blackouts first, utilities next.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually they already started utility ones, look at California doing electrical blackouts for the "wildfire" prevention past few years. I laugh each time I read a new one, my comic strip in the morning.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Very good article that explains the theft and provides the links to where you can read more in depth:
> 
> https://www.lewrockwell.com/2020/12...IUReT8L-cWZSMYGctBeiSc9-pSkz-XRLwDiSWiBn-3KgU
> 
> I believe Paul is correct. If the election is stolen, we're done. Next step, the "Great Reset."


A good and accurate article. Thanks for this.


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

fangfarrier said:


> Nah. Not a lockdown a blackout. Internet blackouts first, utilities next.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really? What about the 5G that is going up everywhere? I was reading just a couple months ago that people thought the plandemic was actually caused by 5G. Why would they do a blackout when they've just got it up and running?


----------

